# GTOforum Las Vegas Get Together



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I say all of us GTO forum members should meet up in Vegas.

Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm on my way....Eric the not scared or tired Animal.:cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not joking. It would be fun to hang with you guys...
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> I'm not joking. It would be fun to hang with you guys...
> Linda


If your serious lets look at October 16 - 18 for a GTOforum/Barrett-Jackson get together. Count me in!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy, I might be up for that. Probably cost a lot of coin between drinking and bidding on cars!!arty: Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Randy, I might be up for that. Probably cost a lot of coin between drinking and bidding on cars!!arty: Eric


If drinking and bidding doesn't break me I'll try gambling!:lol::cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in! Those dates would work for me. Where would you guys consider staying? 
Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have no idea....never been to Vegas.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There are 3 Hotels listed on the Barrett Jackson site, The Hotel at Mandalay Bay starts at $300 per night, Luxor starts at $200 and Excalibur starts at $130. 

The auction is held at Mandalay Bay.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Never been?*

Looks like we've got a Vegas virgin on the site...:rofl: The excalibur, Luxor and Mandalay Bay are right next to each other and are on the tram line. Excalibur I've stayed at numerous times as well as the Luxor but never Mandalay Bay. I usually go Sundays when it's cheaper....the rates on the barrett jackson promotion are kind of high. Sometimes going to the hotel's website can be cheaper and have promotions with coupons and dinners. If you sign up for their newsletter, you'll get some deals. I'll keep my eyes out. Just remember, you won't spend much time in the room, so it really doesn't matter where you stay as long as it's a clean room. 
Linda
PS. The Tropicana is right across the street from Excalibur with a walkway and it's usually very cheap (older hotel) like from $39-79 a night and they have a cool Titanic exhibit....


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hello?*

Hey,
Is anyone interested?
Linda


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

There will be a Goat rally in Vegas Oct 3 thru the 5.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

It's only a 2.5 hour drive for me and bluhaven so I might consider it if I'm not in North Carolina for training.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds good,hope you will make it, its a arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Which weekend are you guys planning??


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

It's today, Sat. and Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

05GTO said:


> If your serious lets look at October 16 - 18 for a GTOforum/Barrett-Jackson get together. Count me in!


I've had a change in my plans, so I'm out!


----------

